# Other > Fun and games >  Suzi & Mike's Daily Video Challenge.

## OldMike

As you probably already know Suzi and yours truly have been doing a daily video challenge where where one posts a video and the next one posts a video linked to that video in a direct/indirect/tenuous/single/multi/thinking outside the box type link.

We've decided to open this to ANYONE.

Rules
_Look at the latest video posted and link your video to it as imaginatively as possible (almost anything goes), just see where your links take you.__If you posted the last video you can't link to that you must let someone else link to it first.__In case of a dispute about the links I shall invoke the "Princess Card" and ask our very own Princess Sparkles to adjudicate (even if she was the last video poster) because being of royal descent our Paula is above reproach._
So to start us going and as we are approaching Halloween.

Samhain Eve by Damh The Bard with Lyrics



A few tips, check out the composer/artist, halloween, medieval music, instruments used, I'm not trying to lead the witness  :O:

----------

Jarre (30-10-19),Suzi (29-10-19)

----------


## Cbeast

Samhain Eve by Damh The Bard > Samhain is  Wiccan festival that occurs at the same time as Halloween > Halloween > This is Halloween, Marilyn Manson > Marilyn Manson > His guitarist is John 5 > The number 5 > Jim Root goes by #5 in the band Slipknot > Slipknot > Duality, Slipknot > Dualism is a spiritual belief that the body and soul are separate entities which need to be cared for together but in separate ways > Spirituality > The Spirit Carries On, Dream Theatre. 




Sorry its a long one, but I needed a true return to form! 

Ben

----------

Jarre (30-10-19),OldMike (29-10-19),Paula (29-10-19),Suzi (29-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

Ahhhh, Mr Jamin......... A true return to force I see! 


The Spirit Carries On, Dream Theatre > Dream Theatre: Panic Attack > Panic > Panic at the Disco: Ballad of the Mona Lisa > Ballad > Guns 'n' Roses: Don't cry > Evita: Don't cry for me Argentina > Evita was played by Madonna > Madonna: Papa don't preach

----------

OldMike (29-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Madonna - Papa don't preach > Kelly Osbourne - Papa Don't Preach > Kelly is Ozzy's daughter > Ozzy was in Black Sabbath > Black Sabbath - Paranoid > paranoia can be a symptom of a MH issue > so are panic attacks > Panic at the Disco - I write sins not tragedies > Steps - Tragedy > Steps - Deeper shade of blue > blue is a colour >The Vaccines - All in white > Justin Young is the lead singer who also performed as Jay Jay Pistolet > Jay Jay Pistolet - We are free

----------

OldMike (29-10-19),Suzi (29-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Well thought out links there Ben and a new track to me which I loved.

Suzi took the classic route to Madonna I used to adore Madonna but have moved on to Lady Gaga (yup I',m fickle like that) a classic track.

Jaq took me in a totally different direction, nice thought patterns there ending with something a bit different to my usual fare, it was brilliant.

----------

Suzi (29-10-19)

----------


## Paula

> As you probably already know Suzi and yours truly have been doing a daily video challenge where where one posts a video and the next one posts a video linked to that video in a direct/indirect/tenuous/single/multi/thinking outside the box type link.
> 
> We've decided to open this to ANYONE.
> 
> Rules
> _Look at the latest video posted and link your video to it as imaginatively as possible (almost anything goes), just see where your links take you.__If you posted the last video you can't link to that you must let someone else link to it first.__In case of a dispute about the links I shall invoke the "Princess Card" and ask our very own Princess Sparkles to adjudicate (even if she was the last video poster) because being of royal descent our Paula is above reproach._


Oooooooooo thats cool! One thing I love more than winning quiz after quiz is judging people  :O: . And, just to keep it fair (*coughs*) I wont post any. (Absolutely nothing to do with my feeling id be trounced in this game, at all)

----------


## Jarre

Jay Jay Pistolet - We are free > Now we are free is a name of a song from the Gladiator film scored by Hans Zimmer > Hans zimmer wrote the score to Lion King with Mark Mancina > mark Mancina wrote the music for Twister > Lets twist again was a huge 1961 hit for Chubby checker giving way to teh famous twister dance movement > Chubby is the nickname for the adult comedian Chubby Brown whos real name is Royston Vasey > Royston is a town in hertfordshire on the Roman Road of Ermine Street > Streets is a band whose last album was Computers & Blues > Blues brothers was a film about two musicians and had lots of guest famous singers including Aretha Franklin > Aretha Franklin sang a song written by Burt Bacherach and Hal David "I say a Little Prayer" and so I drop my favourite song from Burt Bacherach "Waiting for charlie to come home"

----------

OldMike (30-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Burt Bacharach - Waiting for Charlie to come home > Burt Lancaster was in The Train > Train - Drops of Jupiter > Holst - Jupiter > Holst was a classical composer, as was Vivaldi > Vivaldi - Four Seasons > number four > Four Tops - Standing in the shadow of love > The Shadows - Apache

----------

OldMike (30-10-19)

----------


## Cbeast

The Shadows - Apache
An Apache is an Attack helicopter > military vehicles > A-10 Thunderbolt > Thunder > Thunderstruck - AC/DC > Australian music > Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning > Fire >  Ralf Gyllenhammar - Bed on Fire

----------

OldMike (31-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

OMG Jaq, That was my Dad's favourite track from his very much loved Shadows. Thank you.... Am honoured to pick it up from here...

The Shadows: Apache > The Shadows used to play with Cliff Richard > Cliff Richard and the Shadows: The young ones > Fun: We are young > The lead singer from Fun is Nate Ruess > Pink and Nate Ruess: Just give me a reason > Pink: Perfect > Beautiful South: Perfect 10 > Beautiful South: A little time (totally underrated band in my opinion)

----------

Jaquaia (30-10-19),OldMike (31-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

It was my grandads favourite song too!!! LOVE the Beautiful South!!! My dad has their entire back catalogue!

----------

Suzi (30-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

That's so cool!!!! 

This cheeky number popped up on my random playlist today..

----------

OldMike (30-10-19)

----------


## Paula

The Beautiful South were amazing!

----------


## Jaquaia

They really were! Paul Heaton and Jacqui Abbott are playing 2 dates in Hull next year and I want to go! And I've met and had a chat with Dave Rotheray, he was lovely!!!

----------

Paula (30-10-19),Suzi (30-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

I just don't understand why they are so underrated! They were amazing!

----------


## OldMike

Both Ben and Suzi linked to the Shadows so I'm going for Ben's offering of Ralf Gyllenhammar - Bed on Fire >> Ralf Gyllenhammar - Bed on Fire >> If your bed is on fire let's put it out with some water. Where does water come out of? A tap probably, now a tap can be used to cut a thread in a hole which brings to mind the old adage "Don't Stand Between a Man & His Tool" (well why would you) so for all you workmen out there I give you The Spooky Man's Chorale.

Spooky Men's Chorale " Don't Stand Between a Man & His Tool

----------


## Jarre

I saw the above with M in Nottingham they are really good and the church they played they used the acoustics of it well.

----------

OldMike (31-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

Mike I really loved that! 

Spooky Men's Chorale: Don't stand between a man and his tools > Straightforward link today > How do you make a man? > Disney's Mulan: I'll make a man out of you.

----------


## OldMike

Suzi that's lovely, I really love Mulan  :(inlove): 

Edit:
PS  Beautiful South: A little time, one word, "beautiful"

----------

Paula (31-10-19),Suzi (31-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Mulan - I'll make a man out of you > Shania Twain - Man I feel like a woman > woman/girl >girl power > Spice Girls - 2 become 1 > the number one > Levellers - Just the one

----------

OldMike (31-10-19),Suzi (31-10-19)

----------


## Cbeast

Levellers - Just the one > One - U2 - Where the Streets Have No Name - U2 > Bono is famous (in part) due to the 'Hat Incident' in which he called for a private plane to be sent to collect his hat for him as he left it behind > Stories about famous items > Slash was once sold/gifted (I forget the exact ins and outs) a Gibson Les Paul which had previously belonged to Aerosmith Guitarist Joe Perry which he returned to Perry on his birthday > Joe Perry > Steve Perry > Don't Stop Believin' - Journey > Makes reference to streetlights in its chorus > The Sound of Silence - Disturbed > Land of Confusion - Disturbed > Land of Confusion - Genesis > Phil Collins who is a singer and drummer > Dave Grohl > Probot was one of his albums which featured many guest artists > I Am the Warlock - Probot and Jack Black.

----------

Suzi (31-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

Probot and Jack Black: I am the warlock > Jack Black is part of Tenacious D > Tenacious D: Tribute > Tribute is a song in tribute of the Greatest Song in the World against the devil > The devil's name is Lucifer > Lucifer is an amazingly awesome TV Show with Lucifer who is on vacation and who sings and plays the piano.. I give you Lucifer: Creep

----------

Jaquaia (01-11-19),OldMike (01-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Lucifer - Creep > Radiohead - Creep > radio > The Buggles - Video killed the radio star

Nice and simple!  :O:

----------

OldMike (01-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Oh Suzi, you do know how to cheer a girl up  :O:

----------

Suzi (31-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

> Oh Suzi, you do know how to cheer a girl up


Oh I do try  :O:

----------

Paula (01-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Love the Buggles, made me smile, winding back The shadows were my fav group way back in the day.

Buggles - Video killed the Radio Star >> Marconi was one of the pioneers associated with radio >> There's a crater on the far side of the moon called Marconi >> Song to the Moon.

Anna Netrebko / A. Dvořák - Rusalka - Song to the Moon, 'njoy

----------

Jaquaia (01-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Dvořák - Song to the moon > Frank Sinatra - Fly me to the moon > Nancy Sinatra - These boots are made for walking >Lady Antebellum - Boots > Lady Antebellum are a country group as are The Band Perry > The Band Perry - If I die young

----------

OldMike (01-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

The Band Perry - If I die young > The band Perry: Gentle on my mind > Pet Shop Boys: You are always on my mind > Pet shop boys: Somewhere

----------

OldMike (02-11-19)

----------


## Cbeast

Pet shop boys: Somewhere > Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park > Belonging can be a feeling or a possession > Demons possess > Demons - Imagine Dragons > Dragons are very prominent in Welsh folklore (see Welsh flag for examples) > Hyll is a band that sing in Welsh so I give...
Dyn Sbwriel/Morforwyn - Hyll
Just don't ask me for any translations! I may quite like some of their songs and live in Wales, but I can't speak Welsh... 




Ben

----------


## Suzi

That's quite indie for you  :O:  Like it! 

Dyn Sbwriel/Morforwyn - Hyll > According to Google translate it means Trash Man/Mermaid - Ugly > Straight link to the "musical genius" of Daphne and Celeste: U.G.L.Y. (Ben I can hear you roll your eyes with "Really?" from here!)

----------

OldMike (02-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Hyll - Dyn Sbwriel/Morforwyn (loved it,  thanks Ben) which as we all know translates as Trash Man / Mermaid (thanks Google translate) so I give you Bobby Bare - The Mermaid Song

Bobby Bare - The Mermaid Song



*Edit:* Hadn't realised Suzi had already replied (I probably took ages scanning YouTube) so I'll leave my link here and let you choose to link to either, though I'm sure you'll find my song vastly superior  :(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm going to go with Suzi's for sheer comedy value!

Daphne and Celeste - U.G.L.Y. > Daphne Joy was in Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides > as was Johnny Depp > who has played guitar on stage with Marilyn Manson > he was married to Dita von Teese > Dita von Teese is a burlesque dancer > Burlesque the film starred Christina Aguilera > Christina Aguilera collaborated with Pitbull > Pitbull did a song for the Men in Black 3 soundtrack > starring Will Smith > aka the Fresh Prince > DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince - Summertime

----------

OldMike (02-11-19),Suzi (02-11-19)

----------


## Cbeast

DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince - Summertime > Fresh Prince of Bel Air > Theme Song > Travel > Bicycles are a mode of transport > Bicycle Race - Queen > A major racing event is the F1 Grand Prix > Theme uses The Chain - Fleetwood Mac > Chains > Chain Reaction > Radioactive - Imagine Dragons > Inactive - Weird Al Yankovic (parody) > Comedy music > The Darkness > They released a new album recently entitled 'Easter Is Cancelled' so here is the first single they released from it.




Ben

----------

OldMike (02-11-19),Suzi (02-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Ben, I loved that! Didnt know theyve got a new album out, thanks  :):

----------


## Cbeast

I think it was released a few weeks ago.

----------

Paula (02-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

The darkness - Heart Explodes (it floats my boat) >> The Heart *Stone* or Clach Cridhe in Perth and Kinross, Scotland is an ancient landmark on Rannoch Moor situated on the old 'Road to the Isles'. During the construction of the B846 road from Kinloch Rannoch to Rannoch railway station it was seen as an obstacle and was drilled and split and later it was moved to its present location in the 1950s to prevent it being submerged in the artificially enlarged Loch Eigheach Gaur Reservoir. The stone now stands beside the B846 road from the station to Kinloch Rannoch. Of course we all know that  :(giggle):  so without furter ado I give you...

Anneke van Giersbergen's VUUR - Like a Stone (Chris Cornell cover) + funny moments

----------


## Suzi

Anneke van Giersbergen's VUUR - Like a Stone (Chris Cornell cover) > Chris Cornell > Chris Cornell: You know my name > Names > Beautiful South: Song for whoever

----------

Jaquaia (03-11-19),OldMike (03-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Love it!!!!!!

----------

Suzi (03-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

That was lovely Suzi, I'm glad you pointed me in the direction of The Beautiful South, now subscribed to their YouTube channel, how come this fantastic group passed me by I was only 42 when this came out.

----------

Suzi (03-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

I don't really know what happened, they were there and then not.... Totally underrated... but blinking awesome!

----------


## Cbeast

Beautiful South: Song for whoever > South > Compass Point > West > West Side Story was a retelling of Romeo and Juliet > Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits > Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits > Anti-war protest songs > Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival > Bands comprised of siblings > Jackson 5 > Michael Jackson > Famous Michaels > George Michael > Wham! > Careless Whisper > Songs mentioning not dancing > The Flood - Take That > Patience - Take That > Patience - Guns n Roses > Slash > Myles Kennedy joined Slash for a few albums > Myles Kennedy > Alter Bridge > 

Wouldn't You Rather - Alter Bridge 



Ben

----------

Suzi (03-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Suzi! Loved that, and a sneaky cameo from George Michael!

----------

Suzi (03-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Wouldn't You Rather - Alter Bridge (cleared the wax outta my ears  :(rofl):  ) >> Bridge is a card game and cards can be used to gamble , gambling can be a vice, a vise is used to hold metal (or wood) now spurs are made of metal and cowboys wear spurs so let's have a track by the Cowboy Junkies with vocals by Margo Timmins and guest artist Natalie Merchant.

Cowboy Junkies - Misguided Angel

----------


## Jaquaia

Cowboy junkies - Misguided angel > Robbie Williams - Angels > Robbie was in Take That > Take That - Babe > Babe was a pig who went to the city > Tina Turner - Nutbush City limits - Billy Idol - Hot in the city > Billy Joel - River of dreams

----------

OldMike (04-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Billy Joel: River of dreams > James Bay: Hold back the River > James Bay: Let it go > Frozen: Let it go > Idina Menzel is the voice of Elsa from Frozen > She also starred as the original Elphaba (Wicked Witch of the west) in Wicked > Idina Menzel + Kristin Chenoweth: Defying Gravity

----------

OldMike (04-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Idina Menzel + Kristin Chenoweth: Defying Gravity (delightful) >> Idina plays the part of a witch, so let's have a dream of a witches' Sabbath.

You'll hear the bells of hell in this though they are usually just tubular bells so a bit tame though the tubas or as the score says serpents give a delightful blast like the devil breaking wind  :(giggle): 

Berlioz: "Symphonie Fantastique" - 5th Mvt. - Leonard Bernstein



Edit: Changed the video now this contains proper bells though still tubas instead of serpents.

----------

Suzi (06-11-19)

----------


## Cbeast

Berlioz: "Symphonie Fantastique" - 5th Mvt. - Leonard Bernstein > 'Symphonie' means 'Symophny' > An Orchestra may play symphonies > San Francisco has a world famous Orchestra > SF Philharmonic Orchestra wrote a song with Metallica ('No Leaf Clover') > A 4 leafed clover is used to connote luck > Luck is typically associated with Ireland > The best Christmas song ever written was by The Pogues > The best of a genre > Tenacious D - Tribute ("...to the greatest [best] song in the world...") > Tenacious D is fronted by Jack Black > Dave Grohl is a very close friend of Jack Black's (They also recorded a couple of songs together (previously mentioned 'I am the Warlock' but also 'Beelzeboss' from the Pick of Destiny album and film)) > Dave Grohl was friends with Lemmy Killmister from Motorhead (sorry, no Umlauts) > Motorhead - Breaking the Law (I prefer it to JP)

----------

OldMike (08-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Ahh Mr Beast... I get to link from you! Mwah ha ha ha ha ha ha 

Motorhead: Breaking the Law > Lemmy from Motorhead > Lemmy: Stand by Me (it's true, he did a version!) > Ben E King: Stand by me (much better version) > Ben E King: Will you still love me tomorrow > James Bay: Will you still love me tomorrow > James Bay: Let it go

----------

OldMike (08-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Ben you really are awesome at this!

----------


## Suzi

He really is... Annoyingly so  :O:

----------


## OldMike

James Bay: Let it go >> a "bay window" is a large three side window like in Mike's Towers >> Windows is a PC operating system (like I'm using now) the latest incarnation is Windows 10, now ten is a number, an anagram of ten is net, a net is used by fishermen who may also use a rod and a reel. A reel is a dance, roll vid...

Leonard Cohen - Dance Me to the End of Love



I may not be as good as Ben at this game but I sure end up with some fantastic tunes  :O: 

Edit: gotta love Lemmy and Motorhead, thanks Ben.
Never heard of James Bay before nicely linked to Mr Cbeasts' offering  :):

----------


## Cbeast

Leonard Cohen - Dance Me to the End of Love > Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah (not bragging but spelt that right, first time!) > Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah > Rock covers of songs > I Got a Line on You - Hollywood Vampires > Johnny Depp is both a guitarist and the backing singer for Hollywood Vampires > Johnny Depp > No Place Like London - Johnny Depp (from Sweeney Todd (the film)) > (Probably an unfair link but you'll have to get it vetted) Rydens Enterprise School (now renamed) did a performance of the musical Sweeney Todd in 2014 > Linking to this because this guy is stupidly talented....

It's Beginning to Look a lot Like Christmas - Matt Fry (RES Christmas Concert 2013)




I know, its November, I don't like Christmas songs, but I searched through YouTube trying to find any recordings of him.

Ben

----------


## Suzi

You HATE Christmas music! You even more hate it when I play it pre December the 23rd! Awesome link though, I wonder what happened to him.... 

Anyway... 

Matt Fry: It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas > Michael Buble (my little brother looks like him!): It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas > Michael Buble is Canadian > As is Shania Twain > Shania Twain: Man I feel like a woman > Woman > Billy Joel: She's always a woman to me > Billy Joel: Uptown Girl

----------


## Paula

Ben, that was amazing! And its never too soon for a Christmas song  :O:  And the link was vetted and judged completely fair  :(giggle): .  Suzi, I have a memory of me, aged 10, wiping down the dining tables at school, after lunch, dancing to Uptown Girl and waving a dishcloth in the manner of that mechanic wiping down the headlight

----------

Suzi (08-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Arghhhhh not Christmas songs and this thread was doing so well. Classic track there Suzi.

----------

Suzi (08-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Billy Joel: Uptown Girl >> Men with spanners in the video, you need spanners to tighten up loose nuts (you wouldn't want loose nuts would you) speaking of nuts we had jam & coconut sponge for Lunch Club this week.

The Coconut Song (Da Coconut Song) with Moana and Friends

----------


## Suzi

I love that song! 

Moana: The Coconut song > Moana movie > Tamatoa: Shiny > REM: Shiny happy people > REM: Everybody Hurts > Was used in the movie "When a man loves a woman > Michael Bolton: When a man loves a woman

----------

OldMike (10-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Michael Bolton: When a man loves a woman (So love that song) >> Bolton is a place up the road from me and the local football club is Bolton Wanderers whose nickname is the Trotters now pigs have trotters (pigs feet) and you get pork from pigs now Zork rhymes with pork (with me so far). Zork was an early computer game and the FrobozzCo was the fictional company that littered products throughout the game, have you heard the phrase (adage/saying) "Two's company, three's a crowd". Well three is a trio! Emmylou Harris, Dolly Parton, and Linda Ronstadt are collectively referred to as "Trio" and released three albums entitled "Trio" "Trio II" and "The Complete Trio Collection (3 CD's) (which I own) so without further ado I give you.

Harris, Parton, Ronstadt on Late Show, March 24, 1999 (full, stereo) - After the Gold Rush from the Trio II album

----------

Suzi (10-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Uptown Girl was number 1 the day I was born!!!

----------


## Paula

> Uptown Girl was number 1 the day I was born!!!


Shurrup!  :O:

----------


## Suzi

That's a perfect way to make me feel old Jaq!

Mike - Harris, Parton, Ronstadt on Late Show, March 24, 1999 (full, stereo) - After the Gold Rush from the Trio II album: Awesome. 

Harris, Parton and Ronstadt > Dolly Parton > Dolly: I will always love you > Whitney Houston: I will always love you > Whitney Houston: I wanna dance with somebody > Dance > David Bowie: Magic Dance (from the awesome film the Labyrinth) > David Bowie: Heroes > Enrique Iglesias: Hero

----------


## Cbeast

Sorry, but I figured it was a nice link to go back to someone who I have seen perform! As good as the recording is, he is much better live!

----------

Suzi (10-11-19)

----------


## Cbeast

Hero - Enrique Iglesias > He is a Spanish-Filipino singer > Spain is in Europe > As is Armenia > Serj Tankian is an Armenian-American singer for the band System of a Down > They did a song called Chop Suey! which is a Chinese dish > Kung Po is also a Chinese dish > Po is the name of the lead role in Kung Fu Panda > The scene in the film in which Po enters the Palace is based on the real-world experience of the directors (Mark Osborne and John Stevenson) walking around the location where all of the Star Wars props are kept by George Lucas > George Lucas films > John Williams' compositions > Music from Hook > Robin Williams > Robots (2005 film) > Halle Berry is also in that film > She played the lead in the film Catwoman > She is a Batman character > Batman & Robin > Arnold Schwarzenegger played Mr. Freeze > He was also in the Terminator films > You Could Be Mine - Guns 'n' Roses




Ben

----------

OldMike (11-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

> Uptown Girl was number 1 the day I was born!!!


Billy Joel is my generation (maybe there's a song in there who'd have thought it) he's in his 70's (only just)  :O: 

Suzi when I saw Enrique Iglesias I immediately thought of his father Julio and cringed at the thought of another Julio clone but he's is his own man and I loved the song.

----------

Suzi (10-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Glad you liked it Mike!
Good linking Ben  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Guns 'n' Roses: You could be mine > In that video Axl is wearing white shorts > White shorts and rollerblading featured heavily in tampax adverts in the 90's > As did Bon Jovi: It's my life > Bon Jovi: Living on a Prayer > Aretha Franklin: I say a little Prayer > Aretha Franklin: RESPECT > Songs which have words spelled out in them > Dolly Parton: DIVORCE > Dolly Parton: I will always love you > Whitney Houston: I will always love you > Love songs > Axis of Awesome: How to write a love song

----------


## OldMike

Wow those shorts that Axl wears are way too much and very distracting I notice that Suzi was drawn to those shorts as well  :(giggle): 

Nice links and tune Ben.

Axis of Awesome - How to write a Love Song >> The Earth rotates on its axis, the Earth travels round the Sun, the Moon travels round the Earth, if things are right when the Moon is between the Earth and the Sun we have a total eclipse.

Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart

----------

Suzi (11-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

An epic classic Mike!

----------


## Cbeast

Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart > Eclipse can be solar or lunar > Lunar eclipse is about the moon > Dark Side of the Moon is a Pink Floyd album > Dark side - Tim Minchin




Sorry its a short one, but Tim Minchin overrides anything I could have linked to. 

Ben

----------

OldMike (15-11-19),Suzi (15-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

I'm doing a really simple link tonight because this is my favourite Christmas song.... 

Tim Minchin: Dark Side > Tim Minchin: White wine in the sun

----------

OldMike (15-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Such a talent (two brilliant tracks from you guys) so I'm staying with Tim.

Tim Minchin: Dark Side >> Prejudice by Tim Minchin

----------


## Cbeast

I hope many others stick with Tim. I wonder how long we'll be here?

----------

OldMike (16-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Tim Minchin: Prejudice > Tim Minchin > Composed the music from Matilda > Musicals > Les Miserables > Alfie Boe starred in Les Miserables > He has recently been duetting with Michael Ball > On Children in Need this year they butchered "Something inside so strong" > The proper and moving and awesome version by Libe Stiffe

----------


## Paula

They really did! Glad I wasnt the only one to think so

----------


## Suzi

It was abysmal! And wtf was that racist accent michael ball was trying to put on? It was so bad I left the room!

----------


## OldMike

Labi Siffre - Something Inside so Strong >> Strong means powerful >> Patti Smith - We have the power >> I have a confession to make I really like Patti Smith but I also like Tim Minchin.

***Not for the easily offended or under 18's***
Confessions by Tim Minchin

----------


## Suzi

I love that!

----------


## Cbeast

Confessions - Tim Minchin > Heaven on Their Minds - Tim Minchin (from 'Jesus Christ Superstar') > Herod's Song - Alice Cooper (same musical) > Alice Cooper > Poison - Alice Cooper > Poison was also a rock band > Poison > Slash initially auditioned for Poison but felt it wasn't for him > Slash has also played with Myles Kennedy on numerous occasions, releasing a few albums > Alter Bridge is the band Myles Kennedy is in > Alter Bridge mix bluesy rock with metal in the guitar tones and playing styles of both Myles Kennedy and Mark Tremonti > Another band that mixes genres is Rage Against the Machine (mixing hip-hop with rock/metal) > Bombtrack - Rage Against the Machine > This was covered by Stone Sour > Bombtrack - Stone Sour > The other band that frontman Corey Taylor is in is Slipknot so he plays a lot of Slipknot songs acoustically in his solo shows > 

Snuff (acoustic) - Corey Taylor




Ben

----------

OldMike (25-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Snuff (acoustic) - Corey Taylor (woo hoo I loved it, thanks Ben) >> Taylor Swift (singer)  >> A tailor uses thread and needles so I give you three angels  :(party): 

Dolly Parton, Tammy Wynette & Loretta Lynn - Silver Threads and Golden Needles (Official Video)

----------


## Suzi

Dolly Parton, Tammy Wynette & Loretta Lynn - Silver Threads and Golden Needles (Nice choice Mike) > Silver and Gold was an album by Neil Young > Neil Young: My my, Hey hey (out of the blue) > Blue were a boy band > Blue: All rise > Imagine Dragons: Rise Up > Imagine Dragons: Radioactive

----------

OldMike (26-11-19)

----------


## Cbeast

Imagine Dragons: Radioactive > Nuclear waste is radioactive > Mike Oldfield - Nuclear > This song was used in the trailers for the video game Metal Gear Solid 5 > The story revolves around a Private Military Corporation called Diamond Dogs > David Bowie - Diamond Dogs > There is a line in Diamond Dogs "Dressed as a priest you was" > The singer for the band Ghost dresses as a Priest/the Pope/a Cardinal (depending on which era of Ghost (and no, I don't much like them!)) > Ghost - Rats > Rats > "The rats are on parade" is a (screamed) line from Run by the Foo Fighters (Google/Genius it if you don't believe me!) > Foo Fighters also did a song called Walk > Walk is also the name of Pantera's (arguably) most famous song > Breaking Benjamin and David Draiman covered this song > (As you probably all know by now...) David Draiman is (say it with me) lead singer for Disturbed > Disturbed did my favourite version of...

Disturbed - Land of Confusion




Ben

----------

OldMike (27-11-19),Paula (27-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Nice linkage... 

Disturbed: Land of confusion > Disturbed did a (brilliant) cover of Sound of Silence > Simon and Garfunkel originally did Sound of Silence > Simon and Garfunkel: Bridge over troubled water > Artists for Grenfell: Bridge over troubled water

----------


## Cbeast

Artists for Grenfell: Bridge over troubled water > Trouble under bridges > Red Hot Chili Peppers > Under the Bridge > RHCP: Can't Stop > Great bass lines > Queen: Another One Bites the Dust > Queen > The Queen is the head of the Royal Family who would have... > Royal Blood > Royal Blood: Figure It Out




Ben

Haven't seen the video, so may not be very PG, just put it out to listen to it. May have had words and such. Sorry...

----------

OldMike (02-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

Royal Blood: Figure it out > To figure something out is to understand it  > Understanding the circle of life > Elton John wrote the music for The Lion King > Elton John: Circle of Life  > Elton John: Can you feel the love tonight?

----------

OldMike (02-12-19)

----------


## Cbeast

That's an interesting end video from Royal Blood!

----------


## Suzi

Thought you'd be impressed  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Elton John: Can you feel the love tonight? (can't beat Elton at belting out a good tune) was from The Lion King movie, now a male lion has a mane >> The main is another name for the sea and in the sea you may find a reef and a reef could have a coral colony on it  :): 

Jamie Barton sings "Where Corals Lie" – Sea Pictures (Elgar)

----------


## Suzi

Jamie Barton sings "Where Corals Lie" – Sea Pictures (Elgar) > Sea > Mermaids live in the sea > The Little Mermaid > The film features a crab called Sebastian who is a conductor > Simon Rattle is a composer from the UK > I've had him as a conductor for a concert I was in many years ago > He conducted the Berliner Philharmoniker > Wagner is also German > Simon Rattle and the Berliner Philharmoniker: Ride of the Valkyries by Wagner

----------


## Paula

Simon Rattle and the Berliner Philharmoniker: Ride of the Valkyries by Wagner > Valkyries protect Thor, God of Thunder > Thor Ragnorak (film) > Thor Ragnorak soundtrack: Immigrant Song by Led Zeppelin > Led Zeppelin Whole Lotta Love > Whole Lotta Love by Leona Lewis and Jimmy Page at Beijing 2008 closing ceremony > Jimmy Page appeared with The Black Crowes at Shepherds Bush Empire in 2011 > The Black Crowes covered Hard to Handle by Otis Redding > Otis Redding (Sitting on the) Dock of the Bay

----------

OldMike (03-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

Nice links there Paula and a classic song.

----------


## Suzi

Nice linkage Paula!  :):

----------


## Cbeast

Otis Redding (Sitting on the) Dock of the Bay > Docks are where ships a kept > Ships > Blacktop Mojo - Burn the Ships > Blacktop Mojo - Shadows on the Wall > Plato's Cave analogy (the song may as well be about it) > Plato was Greek > Achilles was an ancient Greek God > Alter Bridge - Cry of Achilles




Ben

----------

OldMike (04-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

Alter Bridge - Cry of Achilles >> Bridge is a card game (how did I know that!), playing cards have 4 suits one of which spades, now a spade can be used to dig a hole if you dig a hole deep enough you may get coal (providing you dig in the right place) >> Coal burns and can be used to create steam from a coal fired boiler,  the steam can power a turbine which drives an alternator which generates alternating current (AC) if you rectify AC you get direct current (DC) so let's have something by AC/DC.

The Heimatdamisch: Highway to Hell (AC/DC cover)
I love these guys that girl rox  :(party):   :(inlove):

----------


## Suzi

The Heimatdamisch: Highway to Hell > Steve 'n' Seagulls: Highway to Hell > Steve 'n' Seagulls: Thunderstruck > The bad piper: Thunderstruck

----------

OldMike (07-12-19)

----------


## Cbeast

The bad piper: Thunderstruck > Pipers > The Pied Piper > Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction (*in Dave Mustaine's raspy voice* "Just like the Pied Piper, led rats through the streets...") > Dave Mustaine was a member of Metallica until he was thrown out > Metallica > Lars Ulrich was knighted by the Royal Family of his native Denmark > Knighted musicians > Sir Christopher Lee's heavy metal solo albums > (There is no artist name so I'm going with) Bob - The Portent

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...X7Yycb2PIDeDfI

Ok, maybe I'll just stick with Sir Christopher Lee - The Portent, not sure.

Ben

Hang on, what have I done [as said by Sir Ian McKellen in X-Men The Last Stand]?

Let me try and fix that one!

----------


## Cbeast

Sorry, I didn't realise that that would be a bad link.

----------


## Suzi

Pfft, it's ok love, I fixed it for you  :O: 

Sir Christopher Lee: The Portent > Sir Christopher Lee played The First High Councilor in The Golden Compass > The Golden Compass was the film of "His Dark Materials" by Philip Pullman (and wasn't accurate to the book at all!) > The same book series had been remade and has been being shown on BBC 1 on Sunday nights (and is brilliant and accurate) > The amazing Lin Manuel Miranda stars in the same series > He's an amazing singer/songwriter/wrote things like Hamilton, the music for Moana etc.... So I share this Lin Manuel Miranda and Ben Platt: Tonight/You will be found (one song from Hamilton, one from "Dear Evan Hansen")

----------


## Cbeast

Ok, as no-one else has had this one, I shall steal it...

Lin Manuel Miranda and Ben Platt: Tonight/You will be found > Ben Minal is the drummer to the band of awesomeness that is Dorje > Dorje - Catalyst > Linkin Park - Catalyst > Linkin Park - One Step Closer > This song is an argument > Musical arguments > Disturbed - Just Stop (not forced at all because it's been in my head all day, to the point I've put some of the lyrics in chats...)

Disturbed - Just Stop

----------

Paula (12-12-19),Suzi (12-12-19)

----------


## Paula

Ok, absolutely no tenuosity but I make no apologies cos this gives me goosebumps (what a set of pipes!)

Disturbed - Just Stop > Sam Brown - Stop

https://youtu.be/muDZD3wgoHI

----------

Suzi (12-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

Sam Brown: Stop > James Brown: Get up offa that thing > Sister Act 2: Get up offa that thing 
(simple, easy links, but always makes me smile!)

----------

Paula (12-12-19)

----------


## Paula

Sister Act 2 : Get up offa that thing > mash up Sister Act 2 : Dancing in the street > Martha and the Vandellas : Dancing in the street (written by Marvin Gaye) > Marvin Gaye : It Takes Two > It Takes Two: spin off from Strictly Come Dancing > Strictly Come Dancings Judge Bruno Tonioli: Cant Take My Eyes off You (in honour of the final this weekend)


https://youtu.be/7_akAFp4GlA

BTW Im not saying this is a great version of the song, mind you  :O:

----------

Suzi (13-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

> Sister Act 2 : Get up offa that thing > mash up Sister Act 2 : Dancing in the street > Martha and the Vandellas : Dancing in the street (written by Marvin Gaye) > Marvin Gaye : It Takes Two > It Takes Two: spin off from Strictly Come Dancing > Strictly Come Dancing’s Judge Bruno Tonioli: Can’t Take My Eyes off You (in honour of the final this weekend)
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/7_akAFp4GlA
> 
> BTW I’m not saying this is a great version of the song, mind you


Ooh my poor ears Paula where did you drag that up from and who is Bruno Tonioli, I presume he's a dancer who thought he could sing well NOOOOO you can't.

----------


## Paula

Lol hes a judge on Strictly Come Dancing and they allowed him to do this a few weeks ago. Interesting, isnt it  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

I thought it was fabulously Bruno!

----------


## OldMike

Not done this challenge for a while so here I go.

Bruno Tonioli: Cant Take My Eyes off You (different) >> Frank Bruno was a boxer >> The Boxer - Simon & Garfunkle it's a classic so I'll make that my final destination.

These lines always resonate with me:
_
Still, a man hears what he wants to hear
And disregards the rest
_

----------

Paula (14-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

Simon & Garfunkel: The boxer > S&G: The sound of silence > Disturbed: The Sound of silence > Disturbed: A Reason to Fight  (Leaving it there as it's an amazing song)

----------


## OldMike

Disturbed: A Reason to Fight >> David Draiman >> David and Goliath (from the bible) >> The goliath beetle (which is huge) >> The Beatles - Ticket to Ride >> You probably would need a ticket if you went on a train journey (unless it was a freebee (spelling) ) >> City of New Orleans a song about trains.

City of New Orleans, Arlo Guthrie

----------


## Suzi

Arlo Guthrie: City of New Orleans  (nice, proper trad country)> New Orleans > Home of traditional Jazz > Professor Longhair was a trad jazz pianist and singer > Artists with Professor in their name > Professor Green is an English rapper > He collaborated with Rag 'n' bone man on a track called Photographs > Rag 'n' Bone man: Human (I know it's been shared before, but it's epic)

----------

OldMike (16-12-19)

----------


## Cbeast

Rag 'n' Bone man: Human > The Killers - Humans > The Killers- When You Were Young > "He doesn't look a thing like Jesus" > Jesus Christ Superstar > Alice Cooper played King Herod > Alice Cooper > The Hollywood Vampires > Johnny Depp is a guitarist and vocalist for the group > He was in Sweeney Todd > As was Helena Bonham Carter > Who was also in the Harry Potter series of films > David Tennant was too > He played the 10th Doctor on the series Doctor Who > One of his companions was played by Billie Piper > Piper > ABBA - The Piper > ABBA > A Scandinavian band > A-Ha! (another Scandinavian band) > A-Ha! - Take On Me (acoustic)




Ben

----------


## Paula

Ben, thank you so much for that!  :(inlove):

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Suzi Rag 'n' Boneman was truly epic thanks for sharing  :(inlove): 

Ben another good choice so lyrical and sweet, here's me thinking A-Ha were Dutch when they're Norwegian it shows geography isn't my best subject, after all to paraphrase Suzi's video I'm only human  :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (16-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

A-Ha! - Take On Me >> Let me *take* a picture and to get you to smile I'll say "please say cheese" now mice are reputed to like cheese and Minnie the Mouse probably liked cheese (double link there  :O:  ) >> Minnie the Moocher.

Minnie The Moocher - The Speakeasy Three ( Official Music Video ) 2019

----------


## Suzi

Minnie The Moocher - The Speakeasy Three > Speakeasies were illicit alcohol selling bars > Music played included things like Irving Aaronson and his Commanders: Let's Misbehave > Fats Waller: Ain't misbehavin > Fats Domino: Blueberry Hill > Peter Gabriel: Solsbury Hill > Peter Gabriel featuring Kate Bush: Don't Give Up > Kate Bush: Running up that hill > Placebo: Running up that hill

----------


## OldMike

Nice links Suzi, nice tune, I prefer the Kate Bush version though  :O:

----------


## Suzi

There's no accounting for taste lol

----------


## OldMike

> There's no accounting for taste lol


Yep and my taste is impeccable  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Cbeast

Placebo: Running up that hill > Placebo and David Bowie: Without You I'm Nothing > David Bowie and Queen: Under Pressure > Bass riff > Bass guitar music > Royal Blood is a band comprising of a Bassist (and singer) and drummer > Royal Blood: Roxanne (cover (have a listen, I quite like it)) > Sting: Roxanne > The Police: Walking On the Moon > Moons! > Credence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising > Famous misheard lyrics (see "There's the bathroom, on the right!") > "The hot dog goes on" Celine Dion: My Heart Will Go On > Canadian artists > The Barenaked Ladies: One Week.

Barenaked Ladies: One Week




Ben

----------

OldMike (22-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

Love that song!

----------


## Paula

Barenaked Ladies: One Week > Barenaked Ladies: won multiple Juno Awards > Joni Mitchell: won Juno Award Canadian Hall of Fame > Joni Mitchells songs featured in Love Actually as Emma Thompsons characters favourite artist > Joni Mitchell: Both Sides Now > Helena Bonham Carter: Both Sides Now (BBC Children in Need, Got it Covered) > Adrian Lester: I Wish (BBC Children in Need, Got it Covered)

Im stopping there because this is awesome

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome. I still love that album!

----------


## Paula

Dont think I didnt notice, Mrs!

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl): 

Adrian Lester: I Wish > BBC Children in need album > BBC Children's TV Programmes > The Wombles > The wombles theme tune > The Wombles: Wombling free (Link courtesy of a birthday Hazel)

----------

OldMike (28-12-19)

----------


## Cbeast

The Wombles: Wombling Free > They live in Wimbledon > Wimbledon is a famous tennis competition > Andy Murray is a tennis player > Andy Murray > Andy is short for Andrew > Famous Andrews > Andrew Lloyd Webber > Phantom of the Opera (musical) > Phantom of the Opera by Iron Maiden > Bands with famous mascots (theirs is called Ed) > Disturbed (The Guy) > Guitarists with signature Schecter guitars > Synyster Gates from Avenged Sevenfold > Avenged Sevenfold > Their cover of Paranoid > Paranoid by Black Sabbath > Ozzy Osbourne > Crazy Train

Ozzy Osbourne: Crazy Train




Ben

----------

OldMike (28-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

Ozzy Osbourne: Crazy Train >> A train could be part of a bride's wedding apparel, where there's a bride there should be a groom, now a groom looks after horses and horses have *tails*. A *Tale* of Two Cities was a novel by Charles Dickens, who also wrote a Christmas Carol so let's have a Christmas Carol with a twist.

Twisted Sister - Oh Come All Ye Faithful



BTW this video represents a typical Christmas at Old Mike's Towers  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Twisted Sister: O come all ye faithful > Twisted Sister: We're not gonna take it > That song was used in a film about flying > As was Top Gun > In Top Gun they did a version of Great balls of Fire by > Jerry Lee Lewis: Great Balls of Fire

----------

OldMike (28-12-19)

----------


## Cbeast

Jerry Lee Lewis: Great Balls of Fire > Jerry Lee Lewis is/was very famous for destroying pianos that he played > famed instrument destruction > Jimi Hendrix set fire to a Fender Stratocaster > this Strat was later owned and restored by Frank Zappa. This was later lost. His son Dweezil found it and restored it to the specs of pre-combustion > Guitars as heirlooms > The guitar played by Kurt Cobain on the Nirvana MTV Live album was given to his daughter > Nirvana > Dave Grohl was their drummer > He also played with Tom Petty > Tom Petty > He used Rickenbacker guitars > Lemmy Kilmister had a Rick bass > Motorhead > Their cover of Breaking the Law > Hard rock/heavy metal covers of older songs > Disturbed: The Land of Confusion.




Ben

----------


## Paula

Ooo epic tenuousity  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Ben that's really tenuous! 

Disturbed: The Land of Confusion > Covers of songs > Disturbed: Sound of Silence > Simon and Garfunkel: Sound of silence > S & G: Bridge over troubled water > Bridges go over water > Water without bridges > Cover of Nirvana "Nevermind" album has a baby swimming underwater > Nirvana: Smells like teen spirit > Nirvana: Smells like teen spirit isolated vocals only...

----------

OldMike (30-12-19)

----------


## Paula

What a voice!

----------


## Cbeast

Nirvana: Smells like teen spirit isolated vocals only > Vocals only songs > A capella songs > Linkin Park: Burn It Down - A Capella.

----------


## Suzi

OOO I can link from that!

Freddie and David Bowie, instruments removed - vocals only: Under Pressure

----------


## Paula

I honestly could listen to Freddies voice every day and never tire

----------

Suzi (29-12-19)

----------


## Mira

I am a huge fan of Queen and Freddy. But mostly the 70's after that I am not that into it.

----------

Suzi (29-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

Me too Paula. He was taken far too soon. Such a unique and amazing talent.

----------


## OldMike

Lovely track there Suzi, Freddie was something special.

I'll take the baton and as the last two links have been uber short I shall continue in that vein.

Freddie Mercury, David Bowie - Under Pressure a Cappella >> Freddie was the lead singer for Queen >> Juice Newton - Queen of Hearts.

Juice Newton - Queen of Hearts



Country gurls rulez  :(party):

----------


## Cbeast

Juice Newton - Queen of Hearts > Country as a genre > Country > John Denver - Country Roads > This was in the film Kingsman: The Golden Circle > Elton John was also in the film > Elton John - I'm Still Standing > Taron Egerton - I'm Still Standing




Ben

Edit: Ben the original video link didn't work so a quick search led to a few versions of this artist and song so picked this not sure if it was this or the gorilla one you intended, cheers Mike  :):

----------


## OldMike

I'll be back after lunch to respond to the challenge unless someone else beats me to it  :O: 

BTW tasty tune  :(party):

----------


## Cbeast

Yeah, that's the one! Thanks Mike!

----------


## Suzi

As Mike has been otherwise engaged marking the Christmas Quiz (I'm not bitter obviously....) I'm going to take this one.... 

Taron Egerton - I'm Still Standing > Standing > Falling > Lil Peep & XXXTentacion - Falling Down > Lil Peep - Life is beautiful > James Blunt - You're Beautiful

----------


## Paula

Oooo I love that song!

----------


## Suzi

I aim to please  :O:

----------


## Cbeast

Firstly, Google? Secondly:

James Blunt - You're Beautiful > James Blunt > Blunt > antonym of sharp > Sharpe books > They were set during (I think) the Crimean War > Horrible Histories song about Florence Nightingale > Florence is a town/city in the N
Tuscany region of Northern Italy > Leonardo da Vinci was a famous everything from this region > CBBC TV show Leonardo is based around a dramatised version of his early life > the trailers featured the song by Blur (Song 2) > since or all of the members of Blur went on to form The Gorillaz > Their most famous song is probably Feel Good Inc. > This was covered by Frog Leap Studios (it's the one with the bunny suit) > He also covered Adele's Rolling In the Deep > Adele > Skyfall > Other Bond Songs > Sam Smith: Writing's On the Wall > Stay With Me > There was a legal dispute about this song and Tom Petty's song I Won't Back Down > This was covered by Johnny Cash.

Johnny Cash: I Won't Back Down




Ben

----------


## OldMike

Johnny Cash: I Won't Back Down  :(party):  >> June Carter was his second wife >> June is a month as is May >> Mae West an actress from way back when >> Westlife an Irish pop group >> The O'Reillys and the Paddyhats - Barrels of Whiskey

The O'Reillys and the Paddyhats - Barrels of Whiskey [Official Video]

----------


## Cbeast

Ok, as no one else has done this, I'll call it my turn...

The O'Reillys and the Paddyhats - Barrels of Whiskey [Official Video]

Whiskey > Whiskey In the Jar - Thin Lizzy > The Boys Are Back In Town > Thin Lizzy > The song mentions a Johnny > Jackknife Johnny - Alice Cooper (from his gates album (From the Inside) anyway, I digress) > Alice Cooper famously changed his name from Vincent Damon Fernier to Alice Cooper. This was also the name of the last woman burnt alive for witchcraft in England > Witchcraft be magic! > A story that follows magic, the persecution of mages and monsters is that of The Witcher > This was asked into a TV show by Netflix > In this adaptation, the bard is played by Joey Batey > Here is him at his most haunting...




Ben

----------

OldMike (10-02-20)

----------


## Suzi

Elsa's song > Elsa is a character from Frozen (I and II) > "Into the unknown" is the theme song from Frozen II sung by Idina Menzel > Also covered by Panic at the Disco > Panic at the Disco: High hopes > Songs involving a white piano being played > Tori Amos: Winter

----------

OldMike (10-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

Tori Amos: Winter >> Features a white piano (sounds familiar  :O:  now pianos have black and white keys or is that ebony and ivory in old money (FYI. black keys were traditionally made of ebony, and the white keys were covered with strips of ivory) >> Ivory comes from elephants and thankfully ivory from animal sources is banned these days. >> *The elephant* is one of the movements from Saint-Saens Carnival of the Animals another movement is *The Swan* and we all know the story of the *Ugly duckling who turned in to a swan* and I make no apology for the Duck Song by Bryant Oden ;0




PS Nice Tori Amos tune Suzi and the white piano link was ace  :Rock: 

PPS Excellent tune Ben never heard of Elsa's Song or Joey Batey & Madeleine Hyland thanks for the heads up.

----------

Suzi (10-02-20)

----------


## Cbeast

Right. I have done this already. I hit post but it didn't go. So this will be as close to what I typed as I can remember, but I might skip some of the intro. If you would like it explained, shout and I'll reply.

The Duck Song: Bryant Oden > Earworms > Would be hideous family members of Mealworms if they were genuine creatures > Takes me to "The meal's gone cold" from the song Pray by The Amazing Devil > As has been pointed out, Joey Batey is the male vocalist and the guitarist. He's also amazing, and ignoring me on Twitter... Not bitter, I just want the new album and the chords for some of their songs, nothing much >I found him through his portrayal of the bard Jaskier (being the Polish Buttercup) in the Netflix adaptation of Andrzej Sapkowski's books, The Witcher > His character spends the 2nd episode writing a song (amongst other things) regarding the titular Witcher's adventures during that episode (spoiler warning?) > Toss a Coin to Your Witcher...

I make no apologies.
I hope you enjoy it as much (and as frequently) as I do.
Part of me hopes you guys are able to sleep without your brain shouting "Toss a Coin to Your Witcher" at you, but I doubt it.

Enjoy!




Lots of love and affection and other such things,

Ben

PS. If you hate me now, I understand...

----------

OldMike (20-02-20)

----------


## Suzi

I could never hate you - although you should have been asleep at 3am.......

Toss a Coin to Your Witcher > Songs from TV series > 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps from 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps > Will Mellor stared in 2 pints....

Will Mellor: No matter what I do

----------

OldMike (20-02-20)

----------


## Paula

I love The Witcher (prefer the books over the series, except for Henry Cavill - yummmmm)

----------


## Cbeast

Will Mellor: No matter what I do > Will > Will is a name which can be used as a form of identification > Numbers can also be used as ID purposes (just look at a passport or Driver's license) > ID Numbers > Iron Maiden: Number of the Beast > Bruce Dickinson is their current singer > Another famous Bruce is Springsteen > Bruce Springsteen: Born In the USA > This song is about being sent to war > as is....

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son




Ben

----------

Suzi (06-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

Love CCWR!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son (they were a fav of mine back in the day) >> Creedence Clearwater Revival - Proud Mary >> The nursery rhyme "Mary Mary how does your garden grow?" >> Savage Garden (Australian pop duo) >> Roses are typically grown in a garden >> Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson >> The Last Rose of Summer - Renee Fleming

Always brings a tear to my eye and here superbly sung by Renee Fleming.

----------


## Suzi

That was beautiful Mike! Thanks for sharing.I'm going really simply today! 

The Last Rose of Summer - Renee Fleming > Roses are flowers > Flower Duet: Lakme

----------

OldMike (08-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

It's a long time since I've heard Joan Sutherland boy isn't she good  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

Totally amazing...

----------


## OldMike

Flower Duet: Lakme - Delibes >> Flour pronounced the same as flower, bread is made from flour >> Bread and butter pudding yum yum >> butter is made by churning milk >> Milk Inc - Walk on Water >> Rain is a watery precipitation >> Kings and queens reign  :O:   >> Juice Newton - Queen Of Hearts (Official Video), many possibilities here but I'll pull in and play this  :): 

Juice Newton - Queen Of Hearts (Official Video)

----------


## Paula

Juice Newton - Queen of Hearts >> Queen of Hearts - Alice in Wonderland >> Red Queen - Through the Looking Glass >> Red Queen depicting Chess Queen >> I know Him So Well [Chess, the musical] - Elaine Page & Barbara Dickson >> I Know Him So Well - Cissy & Whitney Houston >> Im Every Woman - Chaka Khan [Cissy Houston, backing vocals] >> Im Every Woman (1999) - Whitney Houston & Chaka Khan


https://youtu.be/Z8xfNqNj6oA

----------


## Suzi

Whitney Houston + Chaka Khan: I'm every woman (Epic tunage) >> Shania Twain: I feel like a woman >> In the video she wears a top hat which takes me nicely to 4 Non Blondes: What's Up?

----------


## Stella180

Ok, not played this game before and I feel like an intruder. I have no idea where this is gonna end up sooooo....Four non Blondes also recorded Dear Mr President>>P!nk recorded a song of the same title>>pink is a colour>>colour me badd were a group who hit it big in the 90s with I wanna sex you up>>George Michael also wanted your sex>>George Michael was one half of Wham>>Paula you can thank me later...I bring you Wham I’m Your Man

----------


## Suzi

Definitely not an intruder! It's all for fun! I'll let someone else pick up from Wham...

----------


## Paula

Stella ILOVE YOU!!!!!!

----------


## OldMike

Wham Im Your Man >> Manfred Mann - Pretty Flamingo, flamingos are birds >> The Byrds - Tambourine Man >> to play the tambourine and get your timing right you might use a metronome >> metronomes have a regular beat to keep time to, well clocks have a regular beat too so they can measure time accurately >> No NOT Haydn's Clock symphony but this :-

"Clocks" (Coldplay cover) - Musical Tesla Coils + Robot Drums



@Stella Suzi and Mike's video challenge is open to all.

----------


## Suzi

That's really cool! 

"Clocks" (Coldplay cover) - Musical Tesla Coils + Robot Drums >> Drums are used in many cultures as a main musical focus >> Japanese Kodo Drums (it's really exhausting playing them, I had a go when I was at uni) >> The Blue Man group also use lots of drumming >> The Blue Man Group + Kodo drummers. (It's a long video, but watch it through to the end as the end collaboration is brilliant!)

----------

OldMike (17-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

Blue Man Group & Kodo drummers >> Blue is a boy band of which Lee Ryan is a member>> saving private Ryan is a movie starring Tom Hanks>> Tom Hanks also starring in CastAway where his only companion was a volleyball called Wilson>>Wilson is the surname of Carl Dennis and Brian of the Beach Boys which leads my to The Beach Boys - Kokomo. Enjoy.

----------

Suzi (17-06-20)

----------


## Paula

Great tenuoisity Stella!

----------

Stella180 (17-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

I’m trying to figure out if that is a compliment lol.

----------


## Paula

Of course it is!

----------


## Paula

I had a really evil thought just before I fell asleep last night - wouldnt it be fun to come up with a song first _then_ try to find a link between that and the previous one? Anyone?  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Easy, but I admit I like not knowing where I’m going. It’s kinda fun.

----------


## OldMike

> I had a really evil thought just before I fell asleep last night - wouldn’t it be fun to come up with a song first _then_ try to find a link between that and the previous one? Anyone?


I do that sometimes have the song where I want to end and work back to the start point  :):

----------


## Suzi

OOO that sounds fun! A reverse link game!

----------


## Cbeast

It's been a fairly long time coming...

The Beach Boys - Kokomo > The Beach Boys  - God Only Knows > A slowed down version of this song featured in the Xbox 360/PlayStation 3 game Bioshock Infinite > The Bioshock games were horror action games > Arguably, the most famous of this genre must be Doom > Doom was developed by Id Software who are currently owned by Bethesda > The Id is a Freudian stage of development > Sigmund Freud was Austrian > The Sound Of Music was set in Austria > A song from this musical was featured in the Vin Diesel comedy film "The Pacifier" > Vin Diesel films > He was in Guardians of the Galaxy > The song Moonage Daydream by David Bowie was in this film > David Bowie music > He collaborated with Placebo on a version of their song Without You I'm Nothing > The frontman for Placebo is fairly well known for his use of SG guitars > As is Angus Young from AC/DC > Enjoy, and play the song loudly!




Ben

----------

Stella180 (19-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

Lol... You're back then? It's been a while son of mine...

----------


## Suzi

Time to bring this back! 

Today Hazel has completed this challenge! 

AC/DC: Thunderstruck >> Imagine Dragons: Thunder >> Songs about weather >> ELO: Mr Blue Sky >> Songs with Mr in the title >> P!nk: Dear Mr President >> Songs with gay rights in it >> LGBTQI+ artists + Sexuality >> Todrick Hall: Colour

----------

OldMike (18-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

*Picks up the baton*

Color, blue is a color now when when one is blue you're enveloped with sadness which leads to Summertime Sadness sung by Lana Del Rey in a lighter mood Lana del Rey also sings Video Games, rather short linkage but then I'm a bit rusty  :O: 

Lana Del Rey - Video Games (Official Music Video)

----------

Suzi (18-07-20)

----------


## Stella180

Lana Del Ray - Video games > FIFA football video games > football is the national sport In the UK > UK consists of England, Northern Ireland, Scotland and Wales > Wales patron saint is David > in the bible David slayed Goliath > Goliath was a giant > Giant by Calvin Harris and Rag’n’Bone Man

----------

OldMike (18-07-20),Suzi (18-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

Giant by Calvin Harris and Rag’n’Bone Man > Rag'n'Bone Man did an amazing song: Human > Humans are a species as are Birds > Doves are birds > Madness: Wings of a dove > Madness: Baggy trousers > Many artists have worn baggy trousers > M C Hammer: U Can't touch this

----------

OldMike (18-07-20),Stella180 (18-07-20)

----------


## Stella180

Haha, I like it. 

McHammer - you can’t touch this > a hammer is a tool >tools are often used by tradesmen like plumbers, builders, and Mechanics > Mike and the Mechanics has a hit with All I Need is a Miracle > Jesus is believed to have performed miracles turning water into wine > Red red wine was a big hit for Birmingham band UB40 > Ozzy Osborne is also from Birmingham and married to Sharon > Sharon den Adel is the lead singer of Within Temptation > The Temptations were signed to the Motown Record label based in Detroit > Detroit is the setting of the movie 8 Mile starring Eminem and from the soundtrack to the movie I give you Lose Yourself be Eminem

----------

Suzi (18-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

I love that track!

----------


## OldMike

Here's me working out links for MC Hammer "U can't touch this" (ace track thanks Suzi)

Eminem (arghhh noooooo where's the off switch) (nice links though Stella) - Lose Yourself >> Eminem is pronounced like M&M (presumably) well M&M's are sweets >> Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz >> 10cc sung a track called Rubber Bullets and a couple of the lines are _"We all got balls and brains, But some's got balls and chains"_ >> Fleetwood Mac - The Chain

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain (Official Music Video)

----------

Stella180 (20-07-20)

----------


## Cbeast

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain (amazing song) > Evanescence - The Chain > Evanescence - Hello > Adele - Hello > Adele - Skyfall > Tom Jones - Thunderball (Both were Bond theme songs) > He was born in Pontypridd > As was one of the drummers in AC/DC > During their tour in 2016, Axl Rose sang with the band > Guns N Roses > Chinese Democracy was recorded with MANY guitarists involved including Brian May > Brian May is in Queen > This is their song Dragon Attack




Ben

----------

Stella180 (20-07-20)

----------

